# free GP on Craigslist



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Just checked free listings on Pittsburgh Craigslist & saw this:
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/2868065082.html

I don't know anything about the dog, just saw the listing. Overbrook is a city-of-Pittsburgh neighborhood but has a lot of open spaces (mostly hillsides), so don't know what kind of environment the dog is coming from.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a really good looking pyr! I hope she gets a good home.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

They flagged it


----------

